# GPS logger



## henningm (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi

I'm looking for a way to geotag my pictures, and was wondering if there some people in this forum that have ideas or practical experience on the subject.

It doesn't matter if it is a gps logger, and i have to merge the info into the pictures afterwards.
I was thinking about the AMOD AGL3080 GPS Data Logger, but not sure if there are other better alternatives.

Thanks in advance

- Henning


----------



## deletemyaccount (Jul 13, 2011)

I've been researching this area and there appears to be many roads with some better than others. The most cost effective method would be using a smart phone with a data logger with a file that can be merged as long as your camera and phone are syncronized but that takes a little bit of time and raw files seem to cause a little bit of a headache.

Dedicated loggers made me reluctant because they seemed to be a hit and miss but one device out there intrigued me and the reviews from the users seemed positive. Check this device out and decide for yourself. For the price, it seems to be feature rich but again it won't process raw files unfortunately.

http://www.amazon.com/Sony-GPS-CS3KA-Digital-Imaging-Accessory/dp/B001PO5VV8/ref=cm_cmu_pg__header


----------



## dstppy (Jul 13, 2011)

How precise/thorough are you looking to get?

I ask because if it's not something where you need it to follow you, you just need to manually record, you can take a photo with ANY GPS enabled camera (ZS7, iPhone, probably lots of camera phones) and you have the coordinates for later.

So, for weddings, receptions, particular scenes where it matters, you could have a reference location and it would work if you just do it beforehand . . . but for a walking tour, or random single snapshots, it wouldn't work.


----------



## Chewy734 (Jul 13, 2011)

henningm said:


> I was thinking about the AMOD AGL3080 GPS Data Logger, but not sure if there are other better alternatives.



I have that exact logger, and it's awesome. I haven't had any problems with it before, and it's easy to use.


----------



## Stu_bert (Jul 13, 2011)

I use the Royaltek RGM-3800 to do all the logging, and ignoring batteries, I can have it on all day using only a small amount of storage.

I then use Downloader Pro to integrate the GPS into XMP sidecar files and then into Lightroom. DLP also does cool things like dual backups etc if you want, token based renames, etc.

Used to have the Sony device, but lost it! It also worked fine, but when it came to replacement the Royaltek was cheaper at that time. No issues with signal etc.

For power, it use rechargeable AAA and I just carry spares with me, then I can just clip the RT to the camera bag and leave it all day. Logs are tiny (few Kb)

I did consider switching to an iphone logger, as I use the iPhone for other photography stuff, but was not sure about battery life with the iphone all day polling the gps, and besides the royaltek works fine so while it does I guess i'll just stick with it.


----------



## henningm (Jul 14, 2011)

dstppy said:


> How precise/thorough are you looking to get?
> 
> I ask because if it's not something where you need it to follow you, you just need to manually record, you can take a photo with ANY GPS enabled camera (ZS7, iPhone, probably lots of camera phones) and you have the coordinates for later.
> 
> So, for weddings, receptions, particular scenes where it matters, you could have a reference location and it would work if you just do it beforehand . . . but for a walking tour, or random single snapshots, it wouldn't work.



I have thought of that, but the apps I have tested have used a lot of power, and my problem is that I go on trips where we don't have access to power that often. Next trip is 14 days in Nepal, where it is not sure I will be able to charge each day - which means I usually bring a lot of extra batteries and CF Cards


----------



## henningm (Jul 14, 2011)

Stu_bert said:


> I use the Royaltek RGM-3800 to do all the logging, and ignoring batteries, I can have it on all day using only a small amount of storage.
> 
> .....



Interesting, didn't know about this product, will look into that 
thanks for the tip


----------



## henningm (Jul 14, 2011)

Does anyone have experince with JOBO photoGPS ?

http://www.jobo.com/web/photoGPS.447.0.html


----------

